# Large frame Jar Doctor tumbler with TONS of extras for sale



## bottlediger (May 1, 2012)

I somehow managed to obtain 3 large frame jar doctor tumblers over the  years. I am going to hang on to two of them and let this one go. 

  Details - 

  Large frame w/ 5 rollers (capable of tumbling 5 bottles at a time) 
  two speed motor 
  2 clear PVC 4 inch canisters with stopples 
  1 White PVC 4 inch canister with stopples 
  1 clear PVC 5 inch canister with stopples 
  1 clear PVC 3 inch canister with stopples 
  2 White PVC canisters with out stopples 

  Stopple Wrench 

  25-35 LBS of cut copper (4 plastic soda bottles full) 

  9 extra Nylon stops 

  3 extra roller bearings 

  1 extra roller  

  3 strainers, misc funnels and bottle brushes 

  3 lbs of Aluminum Polish 

  1 lb of Tin Polish 

  3 lbs of 1000 grit cutter 

  1 lb of 1200 grit cutter 

  1 lb of 600 grit cutter 

   This is the newest model machine available, I will post pictures  shortly. The only thing it is missing is the drive belt which I will  pick one up and will be included with machine.   

  Machine is used but in good working condition, I have used this right up until last week.  

  Over 1700 dollars if bought new (this is 2009 prices) Im sure his pricing has gone up.  

  Asking 1200 or best offer. Local Pick up preferred but will ship 

  Thanks! 

  Ryan


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 16, 2012)

S'matter, Ry, 'ya stop cleaning bottles? Or, did you just get a new machine?


----------



## bottlediger (May 16, 2012)

Mike -

 I have 3 large machines 2 which are hooked up together, I dont need a third.

 Ryan


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2012)

Email sent Ry...


----------



## bottlediger (May 29, 2012)

Tumbler is now sold

 Thanks for the interest 

 Ryan


----------

